# Snake aggression



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

has anyone seen this yet? very disturbing someone could do this and the guy blames alcohol. I hope he gets what he deserves I cant stand when people blame alcohol or drugs its your choice to take it so what crimes you do while on it you should pay the price. I dont know how it is in CAli but here the animal cruelty cases carry a pretty harsh sentence.

warning: does show an open wound , for those who dont handle that stuff well.

David Senk, 54, Arrested For Taking Bite Out Of Python


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG!! Who would bite a snake??? That guy needs his head examined!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know right? I dont know much about snakes but most lizards you want to wash your hands after handling you can get ill from them salmonella i believe they carry wonder if its the same for snakes, as cruel as that is to doo its just as gross to have his mouth there.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't remember if snakes carry salmonella... and I have a Ball Python, haha.  
But I always make everyone who handles him wash their hands! You can never be too careful. Please dear gah, never let that man have a dog! I can't imagine what he would do with a dog, if he would do that to a snake!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

"It was him or me, your honour. And I'd do it again! He'd a' bitten _me_ if he got the chance!"


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> "It was him or me, your honour. And I'd do it again! He'd a' bitten _me_ if he got the chance!"


:rofl: your excuse ? lol should be his lawyer lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> :rofl: your excuse ? lol should be his lawyer lol


Yeah he shoulda gone with self defence if he had any brains. Then again, he _did_ bite a snake so I don't think brains really come into the equation.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

wow.. that is aweful.. i think :-/ i mean who would bite a snake???? i dont like snakes but who is actually stupid enough to bite one? drunk or not theres still something wrong in dude's head


----------

